# not to happy with Victory Canter



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Eh? Unless you paid for overnight or somethin' shipping only happens during the work week. Ergo Mon 8 AM -Fri 6 PM. That's how businesses work. Only if it wasn't shipped out before tomorrow at 6 would I start to get suspicious.


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Maybe it was soon, I just thought it was odd to create a shipping label/notification on Friday but not actually ship the package.

Either way, they created another shipping label this morning and it still hasn't been picked up by UPS. It's almost 6pm Eastern time.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have never shopped with them, but have noticed sometimes the tracking is inaccurate with UPS. Heck, I had 1 shipment that got delivered before the tracking even updated that it had been shipped!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a shipper receiver. UPS is notorious for taking days to pick up an order after a shipment has been created. In the case of a shipment I'm waiting for now, 5 business days. 

The only fault of the shipper is choosing UPS over another more punctual shipper.


----------

